# Laptop Recommendation



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I need a laptop to be able to run AutoCad smoothly, any recommendation?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a Mac.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Depends what you're doing with autocad.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

drafting


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> Not a Mac.


Really? A Macbook Pro with the i7 chip runs circles around a similar pc laptop with Autocad. Even a regular Macbook can run Autocad flawlessly without a hiccup. Autocad comes in a native Mac OSX version.

I would agree with that statement only in terms of cost as you can get a very good Windows laptop for about half of the Macbook Pro.

Any good branded PC laptop with an i5 or i7 chip and 4+ gigs of ram and 512 vram will run Autocad very smoothly.

I've always bought HP and Dell machines, besides my Macs of course, and have always had excellent machines.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> Not a Mac.


I agree, its not worth the cost involved. If its just for AutoCad so you may as well hit up a cheap deal from TigerDirect or Newegg when they post gaming laptops. Probably cost you about a grand.


----------

